# for Levon



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's some snapshots of the ski jig, I tried to post the ones that will help you make it,,I have posted so many but here just some of them 


==========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just more pictures


======


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just more pictures


=======


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

a very big thank you bobj. i know you have posted them before and thank you for the time and aggravation i caused you. i saved this to my desktop and bookmarked it. its sort of like wearing a belt and suspenders for me,lol


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey BJ....

Not levon here, but I appreciate this post as I am heading the same direction at this time. Just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Guys

If you need more Pls. just ask, I have about 40 more or so..
Like they say a picture is worth 1000 words 
You will see both types of hold down boards, I use them both for diff. types of jobs.

=====

===


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

darnit Bob,

you could have asked and i would still have a favor left to ask of BobJ ,lol
Bob,( this is confusing talking to 2 Bobs, lol) maybe you and i can compare notes as we build them. problem is it looks simple to build, but then im gonna go crazy trying to use it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bob, the Georgia one, I would like to come over when you start to build your "ski jig"? I am not sure what it is much less to build one. I would like to work that out some time in the future if is alright with you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Levon

Here's some more snapshots,,, the base template is need to hold the other templates.
It takes two sets on cams one to hold the base template and the others to hold blank stock under it..

It can be used for boxes,doors,etc.

=========



========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks bobj,

i just came in for lunch and saw them. i will look more in depth at each picture when i have a little more time..

btw, on the way to a customers home this morning, i stopped at fastenal and picked up two 3/8 threaded rods ,nuts and fender washers.you were right rods only bout 10 bucks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Levon

Here's some more pictures, the one below is for the router that has very small holes for the rods or no holes at all.. 


==========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi BobJ,

that is similar to my version in my mind. i do see i need to incorporate the cutouts for the handles of the router.thanks!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello BobJ,
i got the ski jig ends cut out today, i used two pieces of 1/2 inch mdf for each end. i still have to do the glueup. i need to pickup some concrete blocks to weight down the mdf pieces. hope to pick them up tomorrow and make the glueup.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

" concrete blocks " ,, just park the truck on it  2 ton press so to speak 

=====



levon said:


> hello BobJ,
> i got the ski jig ends cut out today, i used two pieces of 1/2 inch mdf for each end. i still have to do the glueup. i need to pickup some concrete blocks to weight down the mdf pieces. hope to pick them up tomorrow and make the glueup.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i hate those places there is a crack in a glueup. hmmmm that old suburban of mine is heavy enough to squeeze out most of the air and cracks,lol
you were teasin werent you?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

Nope no joke ,, If I recall Mike or Router Is My Name ( both members of the forum) did it that way..

Worked great for gluing up the top on a router table,,,some scrap on the ground and one on top so you don't have any tire marks...let it set for 2 or 3 hours, and it's set, no air pockets,,with a 2 ton auto press..

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/tools-woodworking/2941d1154925463-dont-do-dcp_4704.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/tools-woodworking/2934d1154622496-glue-advice-dcp_4705.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/2946-dont-do.html
http://www.routerforums.com/members/router-is-still-my-name-7877.html


But you can always use your floor jack..or make a wood press with a bottle jack and some 2 x 4's


========





levon said:


> i hate those places there is a crack in a glueup. hmmmm that old suburban of mine is heavy enough to squeeze out most of the air and cracks,lol
> you were teasin werent you?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

levon,

Just be sure not to drive your truck up on it though. I would think you need to jack the truck up and then lower it onto the MDF else you are going to have one heck of a mess


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Bob,

i can see where everything would slip and id have a mess. 
i still think ill use the concrete blocks. hopefully it will do a pretty good job on the 1/2 inch mdf.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Levon

I could not add or edit the post but here's a link to what you can do with the ski jig and the holding base board plus the cams...  just for kicks to try out the ski jig, it can be made with MDF stock also..it's a fun project to make and will come in handy 



http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/13410-cut-keyhole.html#post109929

==========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks BobJ,

i have the 1 3/16 bit and the large bushing set coming. i know i will use the large set a lot when i see the benefits it offers.


----------



## Barry the Builder (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures Bobj3! They are certainly very inspiring to me. Will try to figure out a nice adaptor version to clamp such a board and sled to my Festool MFT3 table!


----------

